# whats going on with my xm



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

last night i was getting drop outs and the antenna is facing the window i have never had a problem with xm I have the roday 2 with home kit Do i need a new radio ??? I dont want to cancel I like xm


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have been getting dropouts on some channels, at least, in the car where it normally was solid.

I don't know what the cause is.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Solar activity has been quite intense the last couple weeks. This can lead to problems with almost any and all kinds of satellite communication. Perhaps this was the cause of your problems, too.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

pez2002 said:


> last night i was getting drop outs and the antenna is facing the window i have never had a problem with xm I have the roday 2 with home kit Do i need a new radio ??? I dont want to cancel I like xm


I have had a few drop out issues the last few days. but today it is rock solid.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

im back to normal


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I spent 7 hours in the car today (to and from Miami) without a drop out.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I haven't had a drop out in a few weeks now.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

no more problems here


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Glad to hear that.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I am so happy with my xm 


Now all i need is sirius  and an ipod


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've always thought it was important to understand the difference between ones' _needs_ and
ones' _wants_. Unless it's a matter of life or death, no one _needs_ satellite radio. Food, water
and shelter, yes. Satellite radio, no. Siriusly. :shrug:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've been on camping trips where I've had no shelter for 24 hours, there's been times I was too busy and did not eat for 24-36 hours straight and at the same time didn't drink anything but a can of pop. But I have never gone a solid 24 hours without listening to satellite radio since I got it and there hasn’t been a day that my iPod has been turned on.


----------

